# What do you hate about your city???



## wanderer34 (May 1, 2005)

I personally don't like bashing cities, but it's a part of our urban life, nontheless. I can give you lots, lots, and lots of shortcomings about my hometown, Philadelphia, as well as other cities (http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272645) I have traveled in. Please share some of your shortcomings about your city and others.


----------



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

Hanover - No subways/tramways at night during the week...
only weekend...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg:
- no railway connection to the airport
- In the nightlife it is often hard to break into existing peer groups. Many peer groups party for themselves - in a public bar or disco. :bash: 

There are surely some more points, but I don't have the time now.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

i hate what the soviets did - 50% Lives in commies, Downtown is small but developing fast. 
No subway (well, its not that big either, but we could use one)
Massive sprawl
Hmm... what else? Ah... way too Green!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Chicago-

Not enough supertalls!
Highly underrated outside the U.S.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

effer said:


> Chicago-
> 
> Not enough supertalls!
> .



uhhhhhhh?


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

London 
- Poor skyline in relation to importance and size
- Tube can get too hot and too many delays on it
- London City Airport
- Slowness of getting projects off the ground
- Nasty 60's towers such as Guys Hospital on the skyline and still around


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I honestly hate the fact that my beloved city is booming way too much.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

I hate phoenix because of the insane amount of sprawl, and the consumer class that props up wasteful strip malls. I hate that we haven't tried to make proportions of the city underground. The city is unbearable to walk at in summer at both night and in day for most tourists.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

The City Planning.
You got the innercity with everything.. Density etc..
The you got forrest.
Then you got the "million-programme" commieblock suburbs which are like their own little cities.

It should be alot more urban and not so spread out.


+ we have waay to less skyscrapers. and barely a skyline.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Too expensive
And I wouldn't mind there being later tube service
Chavs


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

The airport, and the height limit. Traffic would be another, but its only bad for some time...


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

In Hamburg I hate:
- the drizzle, the wind and the often-cloud-covered sky
- the lots of closed-minded, cautious people who hide information and avoid talking
- the red-light districts
- the small airport and the lack of transcontinental connections
- the lack of skyscrapers and the boring architecture
- only three subway lines, and all go in huge curves instead of straight ahead


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Blumenau: It's SMALL (291.000 inh.).


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago.

-Census
- Mostly unknown in the world compare to NYC or LA.
-the tallest building in the city had been the tallest for over 30 years, its about time we need a new tallest.
-Public Transportation need more funding.
- Sprawl in the suburbs.
There are more to come.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

NIMBY
Expensive to live
No tall skyscrapers


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

-s.p.r.a.w.l.
-All roads that go east-west are at 35mph speed limit.
-Traffic.
-Expensive to live.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

* Endless, 24/7 hellish traffic jams

* Brittle, unreliable power grid that goes down for weeks at the slightest hint of a tropical storm and leaves most Dade County residents envying people who live in poor third-world countries (at least *THEY* get to have underground power lines!)

* Miami-Dade County's control-freak puto-pendejo-hijo-de-puta mayor (Carlos Alvarez), who lately has been getting hard every night thinking about the police state he's temporarily managed to create using the hurricane as an excuse. 

* Grocery stores that NEVER have carts inside and make you go scrounge one from the parking lot yourself.

* The humidity

* The City of Miami's 25-foot height limit for single and two-family homes that effectively makes it impossible to build 3 and 4-story row homes like they have in Chicago (first floor garage, 2 or 3 floors of living space, roof deck on top).

* FDOT's never-ending road widening projects that only work on a mile or two at a time. They've been rebuilding the Palmetto Expressway for the past ten years, and they have at least another eight to go before they'll be done. For god's sake... send in 10,000 workers and rebuild the whole road at once over the span of 18 months (with lots of teams each working on one bridge or a few hundred feet of roadway, all in parallel) and _get it over with_ like they do in California.

* School zones with low speed limits on every single mile of every major road in Miami-Dade County for most of the afternoon. The traffic stacks up all afternoon, and never gets a chance to recover before the first wave of commuters heading home starts.

* Miami-Dade County's policy of closing State Road 836 for the motorcade every time President Bush pays a visit, creating a traffic jam that's even WORSE than the usual hellish gridlock and lasts until 9pm. You can always tell when it happens, because those are the days when traffic is just totally gridlocked from the beach to the everglades, in every single direction, for no apparent reason (until you get home and see Pres. Bush on the evening news).


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Mid-Continental Plaza.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Sydney
Massive sprawl
poor public transport and to much money on roads and freeways
way to much power to residnets and intrest groups


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

State College is wonderful but I hate the surrounding towns full of hicks, hillbillies, and chavs; it gives us a bad rep with people from Phila. Also the town is overshadowed by Penn State University, people not from here normally call the city Penn State.


----------



## MIMICA (Jul 16, 2004)

Too urban.


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

horrid freeway system (1 freeway!), highways have traffic lights!?
rains alot
half the city is from diffrerent countrys
too much crime (30,000 cars stolen annually) y cant the police do something about vancouvers crime?


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> I honestly hate the fact that my beloved city is booming way too much.


WHYYYYYYY?


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Baltimore

Decreasing population
Too little attention because of DC
Skyscrapers not very tall, and other cities catch up. In 1928 only a few US cities could beat Baltimore
Known for crime and drugs downtown
Winters too mild
Many more reasons to think of


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Michigan Avenue said:


> Mid-Continental Plaza.


I really started to laugh at that one. It's not that bad of a building really. It's rather deceiving from certain angles and it doesn't deserve its location, but other than that...

Again for Chicago- not bold enough to take many risks. There are so many great visionary projects that haven't been acted upon, as well as bold designs that are scraped because of cheapness or lack of sense.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

houston:
sprawl (takes me an hour and half to get to work)
traffic (waaay to many cars, not enough other options)
way too many uninspiring big box stores, strip malls and surface lots
standoff-ish people (maybe this is just a big city characteristic)
the grueling summers
the pollution
lack of value for older historical structures (tear down mentality)
overall lack off "human factor" in the layout. not pedestrian friendly whatsoever and you must have a car to do just about anything.


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)

LA:
too big (much of it sprawl, but not all of it is bad)
traffic - haha. yeah. you pretty much need a car or youre screwed 
public transportation - _NOT_ good relative to how much it is a NECESSITY
summertime - HOT when you get 30min away from beaches
some areas are extremely racist (lots of ethnic neighborhoods) - but im mostly thinking of the damn neo-nazis in the inland empire + black/latino gangwars in south LA
merchandise tax rate = 8.25%. If i buy something that's 99 cents i have to pay $1.07, which ADDS UP FAST.
SUPER expensive housing (i only dislike it cus i dont own my own property ) compared to many parts in the rest of the country

im sure i can think of more, but there are lovely benefits too.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

No subway service to the airport. 
.








And that's it. Pretty good PT system, multicultural and very low crime rate.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio: Lack of an efficient social policy and tall buildings (the tallest building in Rio is around 200 meters)


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

mass transit in roanoke, stops running regular routes at 945 pm


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

HK:

Democrats with welfare state ideas
age discrimination
entertainment & culture cling mostly to the younger generation
not enough cultural activities
long working hours
living pressure
air quality
small living space


----------



## OBman (May 26, 2004)

Marathoner said:


> HK:
> 
> Democratic Party with welfare state ideas
> age discrimination
> ...



spot on mate


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Montreal:
lots of ugly area
street condition
not enough high-rise
weather
crime (Montreal is the North America's car theft capital)


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Main shopping district is full of scallies - it's an unpleasant experience shopping there
Skyline is shite in comparison to size & importance


----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

What I hate about my "city" ? Well it's not a city it's just a town.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Too expensive
> And I wouldn't mind there being later tube service
> Chavs



What the heck is a Chav??!!!!!!! Britts are obsessed with this word. And I hope this is not one of those meanings that if you don't know what it is you are likely to be one.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Chicago

- low-rises should look as exceptional as our high-rises (Chicago has some good low-rise but much of it I could do without)
- more parks (Chicago already has many but I want even more)
- need even better utilzation of the river 
- the fact that it can't shake the image that is NOT appreciably colder then must of the northern U.S. and Canada. It seems everyone has this idea that Chicago is the coldest city in North AMerica or something.
- Wish the soutside had the vitality, can do personality, and the better integration of the north.
- less strip malls (not as bad as in other NA cities but still too many)
- better and more pedestrian walking zones both commercial and resedential.
- need nicer Metro stations and more express lines.


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Philadelphia
-Lots of ghettos and thug mentality common among youths.
-The Philadelphia people are known for being aggressive and rude.
-Large number of homicides
-It is EXTREMELY underrated in my opinion (close to NYC that's why).
-Decreasin' population
-Wish it had more tall buildings in the 500-600 ft area.


----------



## luix (Jul 2, 2003)

Sometimes the weather... In Monclova, Mexico, sometimes we get arround 50C


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

JDRS said:


> London
> - London City Airport


What do you hate about that one? Noise or something?
For visitors it's by far the best option. I walked down to Silvertown station with my backpack and got to central London in an instant.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

There are some things I don't like about NYC.

1. It is known for getting a lot of traffic jams.
2. It is the only city that doesn't have subway links to either of its airports.
3. Areas that have housing projects have either one or no subway stations.
4. The rent is one of the higest in the world, forcing me to live outside for lesser money.
5. Not too many will know about all of its 300 neighborhoods.
6. Many people think that Manhattan alone is NYC when it's not.
7. The outer borroughs sort of look pretty surburban compared to Manhattan.
8. Too many jaywalkers that risk themselves from getting hit when not obeying the crosswalks or walking where the signal doesn't exist.
9. Will the Statue of Liberty ever reopen again?
10. It is very difficult to find a toilet when you like you need to use it in a hurry.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

micro said:


> What do you hate about that one? Noise or something?


I guess because it is the reason for the height restriction at Canary Wharf.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

-Crime, murder rate
-the poverty level
-horrible school system
-the cold weather at times
-not too well known around the world, or even in the U.S. except for beer and Laverne/Shirely and Happy Days.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the palm deira :bash:
and traffic, but at least improvements there.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

it's toronto


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

nomarandlee said:


> What the heck is a Chav??!!!!!!! Britts are obsessed with this word. And I hope this is not one of those meanings that if you don't know what it is you are likely to be one.


They mostly wear Burberry, so beware. Google has some good examples anyway.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

Philadelphia

To Conservative
Doesn't want to push the envelope for complete world class status.
Needs a 1500 footer in the Skyline.
City Budget Problems
To slow on increasing the city limits from it's 135 sq. mi.


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Montreal:
> 
> crime (Montreal is the North America's car theft capital)


montreal isnt the car theft capital its surrey


----------



## terryfied (Sep 30, 2005)

nomarandlee said:


> What the heck is a Chav??!!!!!!! Britts are obsessed with this word. And I hope this is not one of those meanings that if you don't know what it is you are likely to be one.



http://www.worldwidewords.org/topicalwords/tw-cha2.htm


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

In Hamburg *all *pedestrians behave like robots as they stop at *every *red light, even if the road is straight, only 2 meters wide, and no car is visible within a kilometer. And if you cross the street when it's red, all other people will suddenly follow you which makes you feel like the Pied Piper. Stupid. :runaway:


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

> Originally written by terryfied - http://www.worldwidewords.org/topicalwords/tw-cha2.htm



^^^
Similar to what was said about Rock and Roll in America.. I agree on one note the BLING BLING has gotten out of control.. Kids making all that money for the Record Companies and spending what they get in jewelry stores..


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

ah, very informative page thank you. I am not sure what the American equivalent would be called. Wanna-be? Gansgstar? White trash? Low rent. Pedestrian. Or good ole tacky. Kind of a mixture of all the above I guess. The U.S. sure as heck has their fair share though. I think the whole western world does in fact with American unfortunatley leading the pack.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Does anybody know the differences between Chavs and Gabbas?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

This is what i hate about my city Abu Dhabi :-

*
1- Their is no coordination between departments , a fountain or road costing millions could be erected and then demolished a few months later when they find out they have to lay pipes underneath !!

2- The taxi drivers are disgusting pigs , if you make them angry , they will overtake you and also pump into you if they are in a very bad mood*



thats it  but i still love my city


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

^ i thought you lived in dubai?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Again  i`m an Abu dhabian , but my heart belongs to Dubai


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

TalB said:


> There are some things I don't like about NYC.
> 
> 1. It is known for getting a lot of traffic jams.
> 2. It is the only city that doesn't have subway links to either of its airports.
> ...


You live in pleasantville, last time i checked that wasn't nyc.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Is there an Ahmedsville ?


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Honestly, i don't hate too much about ny.
I'll give you 6 things i do hate though.

1. Henry Hudson Pkwy commuters- _Pick a goddamn lane, and if you are in the Right lane don't hop over 2 lanes to the advance lane right under the light, ny'ers , especially when in manhattan are insane._ 
2. Bumper to Bumper at almost every hour of the day except for 2,3, and 4 am in the morning on the cross bronx. - _I've been saying this for the longest time, trucks should commute at night, 3 am and 4am to the deegan , they are the reason it gets so backed up from the throgs neck or the white stone to the deegan, you could fit 3 or 4 cars to replace the trucks, it would help congestion. Thankfully i don't have to commute from queens to the bronx too often- fdr north to the willis ave bridge to the deegan and i'm good. _ 
3. The beltparkway going east, and west. - _It's like all of ny states assholes decided to jump on the same parkway at the same time, every day._ 
4. The potholes on the FDR, fix that shit man , and do it at 4 am when noone is on it - _the worst is right under the un or by the 62nd st exit , thanks for 2 flat tires and a plug. _ 
5. Shea stadium, its purple now, you see what happens when you don't bulldoze bullshit it will remain a purple dot facing the airport when it should have been facing the other side getting a full view of manhattan- _screw the mets though._ 
6. Nimbys getting their way. Time for some anti-nimbyism. _Build whatever you want , wherever you want, you got my vote_


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The only thing I hate about Copenhagen is the Height restriction :bash: 

I'm a bit tired of the following:

- Red brick buildings :sleepy: 

- Too much green stuff downtown 

- Immigrational problems

- People think it's extremely cold and has snow in the winter hno:

- The 180% sales tax on new cars :gaah: 

- Subway ( sandwich ) pulled out of the country 

- 110Km/h on the Metro freeways when the rest of the country has 130km/h

- No bridge to Germany yet


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Pollution.
Weather during summer.
Some unhygenic areas (in a way would like it to be more like Singapore but with still maintaining it's vibrancy and street life).
Lack of fluent English speakers - which perhaps is the cause of the apparent rudeness.

That's pretty much it - I love everything else about this city.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

JBOB said:


> Philadelphia
> 
> To Conservative




What!!?? Philly Conservative?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

What I hate about Hamburg:

- the radiostations. They are all crap. Not even one innovative/alternative radiostation and if there is one, it has no chance, because the regular radio listener in Hamburg seems to prefer the same charts pop music crap over and over again or listens to oldies (only the popular ones of course) or "old people music".
- sometimes I hate the weather. Too much rain and in winter almost now snow, but rain, rain, rain.
- that the girls (attention: generalisation!) are either pretty "chicks" but also unreachable and arrogant or they are nice in personality, but not pretty. Or they are neither.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> - No bridge to Germany yet


The local population of the german Island Fehmarn is against a bridge. I guess they fear a loss of a lot of all the ferry-related jobs, which couldn't be compensated by the bridge. But that is the overall problem in Germany: Nimby's everywhere with no ability to see the big picture.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

As for Malmö:
-------------
Poor local public transportation (within the city - metropolitan/regional mass transit is great).

The winter (wet, dark, depressing and grey - and not a snowflake in sight).

Lack of international brands/investments (other countries seem to have all international chains in every little city, while Swedish cities only have McDonalds, Burger King, Pizza Hut and Subway... Same goes for other products such as softdrinks etc.).

Crime rates.

The fear of building tall (somewhat changing due to the Turning Torso though).

The city is somewhat overshadowed by Copenhagen, but has actually gained a lot from it too - so I guess it's nothing to hate...

There's not much to hate really, Malmö is a great city.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

In London. The really poor traffic and ludicrus cost of using public transport.


----------



## sista (Nov 3, 2005)

In Manila....no doubt about it, traffic and pollution


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> What I hate about Hamburg:
> 
> - the radiostations. They are all crap. ...


I agree. Some of them seem to own only one CD which they play all the time in shuffle mode, frequently interrupted by annoying ads and shallow talking.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Porto - i dont hate anything in my city.. 

i just want some 400 meters buildings.. the tallest buildings have only around 100 meters... but that's not a HATE factor..


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

Chicago- this: 

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=101030&bt=7&ht=2&sro=1

Look at all those beauties that never saw the light of day!!!


----------



## steve1991 (Dec 10, 2005)

My nearest city is glasgow. THe things i hate about it is the weird people you get that beg for meoney and the drunks that wonder the street. And i also hate the weather, cold and miserable. The only warm periods are in july and the tmeperature is about 20degre celcious in a good summer day. I love the actually city and the shops, a massive viraiety.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

nygirl said:


> 6. Nimbys getting their way. Time for some anti-nimbyism. Build whatever you want , wherever you want, you got my vote


I don't agree 100% with NIMBYs, but they do tend to make good points if you look at their statements in a certain perspective.


----------



## George_Castanza (Jul 17, 2004)

*Albany = Interzone*

MyFriends,

Thank you for asking. Albany, NY is a case where
the precepts of the founding [persons] and tolerance
of differences in people (I almost said 'individuals' but
most specific Albany persons have no concept of the
import and purchase in the concept 'individual') has
been taken (shoved down one's throat with a bar of 
soap) to an extreme that only the great satirist and
man of letters, William S. Burroughs, could and did well
understand -- as anyone can read in _Naked Lunch_ or 
_Nova Express_ and other later, and also much lauded/
maligned novels.

Caveat: Like some of J. Swift and others who have
"held up the mirror to society" [--Lenny Bruce] a person
who is not ready for very hard to take, horrific and grotesque,
(though accurate and from within the literary cannon) 
certainly adult++ themes and text should not attempt to
look at thiis material. Someone unfamiliar with the power
of real artistic writing would be well-advised to avoid
William S. Burroughs' work.

Though Albany people, since, to almost all of you, everyone 
must tolerate everything, please, be my guest! You have
it coming.

:gaah: <--Rotterdam Jan, I (continue to) like the new smilies,
first rate, all top marks... and so: to toast your high excellence...
allow one to ... toast your high excellence, if you would :cheers:


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Dubai: Traffic
Minneapolis: Sprawl


----------



## thunder head (Jul 22, 2005)

What I dislike about Melbourne:

1. winter weather - doesn't snow...I think snow in Melbourne would be 
marriage made in heaven

2. Trains are frequently late or cancelled

3. Steve Bracks (premier) incompetent, tax-grabbing, bumbling moron

4. Most major infastructure projects are delayed and have budget
blowouts thanks to Steve Bracks (premier) incompetence and idiocy.

5. 40km/h school speed zones even on major roads.


6. 100km/h speed limits on freeways - our metro freeways should be atleast 
110km/h and our rural freeways 120km/h. 

7. Revenue raising speed cameras with 3km/h tolerance on most major roads.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

As much as I hate HK density, I'm used to it


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Preston

-Ring road doesnt go around the city, it cuts straight through it
-Too many brutal 60's office blocks
-Out of town retail units in the city centre
-Street paving is crap
-Too many traffic lights
-Badly integrated transport
-Badly developed docklands


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

transportation.
weather
dog shit


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Toronto
-SUBWAY NEEDS EXPANSION
-CN TOWER NEEDS TO BE LIT UP AGAIN
-The outer boroughs (Etobicoke, North York, Scarborough) sort of look pretty surburban.
-Too many restaurants, and they're all good. You might not think it's a bad thing.. But just deciding can give someone a stroke.
-Rouge River cuts off most city streets in the east.
-Downtown subway coverage needs expansion.
-TRAFFIC... God... I hate York... Every single street moves so slowly. 401, DVP...etc.
-Raptors Suck
-Railways downtown...GRRR
-Hated by everyone else in Canada.
-SMOG


That's it my freinds, have a good day.


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

In Shanghai traffic jam and the air pollution!!!


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Istanbul is very crowded city i can see people in everywhere!!! And traffic :bash: :bash:


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Tokyo:

Narita Airport: due to idiotic ultra-leftists and nimby pesants, it's impossible to expand and upgrade the airport.

city plan absense
(narrow winding roads and meager parks: due to sooky treachery Japan Socialist Party, always nonsense resistnce)

cretinous TV programms (full of lowbrow entertainments)


----------



## scdog99 (Mar 1, 2005)

Raleigh, NC

1. Not big enough downtown
2. Develop more near highways- not far out of the city
3. Too many cars
4. Bad public transportation (we need better buses that are actually on time or even a rail system)
5. Bad skyline for large city
6. Need better roads
7. Needs to be more pedestrian friendly


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

i hate about Santiago, Chile

1- senseless sprawl

2- lack of parks "Santiago is a densely inhabited city with only 2.5 m² of green space per inhabitant; less than a third of what the WHO recommends" - Wikipedia

3- disordered skyline, we got high-rises spread all over the city even near small houses, factories, farms etc... high-rises just appear everywhere. plus our city looks like if we had like 5 or 6 downtowns (actually we like to think we do since each municipality of the city claims to be a separate city with its own downtown (how stupid!)

4- TOO MUCH GRAFFITI!!! i'm sick of it and assholes spraying over historical buildings, even the politicians paint their ugly propaganda on highway bridges, walls, etc...

5- heavy traffic in small residential streets

6- lack of underground cabling, and stupid construction companies keep making their neighborhoods with the cables on light poles

7- lack of cops

8- high fences for protecting the homes in residential neighborhoods, its kinda ugly isnt it?

9- too many malls that kill the street shops

10- the more the city grows, other cities get poorer

11- the fire depts. too disordered, bad personel, lack of personel. although they're volunteers which is a big relief on the city's economy.

12- holes in the streets... they kill our tires 

13- bad ilumination in streets

14- bad and ugly traffic lights... example? a small traffic light for a huge avenue intersection and they are all blacks. we need those american traffic lights.





*What i like about my city*

i like the people of Santiago, they're friendly believe it or not compared to other cities

our new public transport system will be great, and the current subway is very good.

the urban highways (great!)

we have a lack of cops, but the ones we got are great, 0 corruption and trustable

nightlife is fun

wonderful montains.. i love the landscape

the downtown!

buildings prepaired for earthquakes


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Baltimore:
Public transit is crappy for a city of its size.
Crime is still high.
Drugs. 
Not enough skyscrapers.
Overshadowed by Washington and other cities in N.E.
Lack of international flights to Baltimore.
The fucked up weather.
Stuck up/snobby people(at least in Baltimore County)
The growing number of old people in B.C.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Woops to early!


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

What I hate about Christchurch:

Overshaddowed by Auckland and Wellington on the North Island.
One eyed, self oppiniated Christchurch and Cantabrian folk.
False snobbishness.
Smog.
Lack of motorways and the need to get the dual carriageway systems up and running (all planned with nothing happening).
To many shopping malls which are destroying the centre of the city.
Height restrictions.
Lack of beach suburbs development (although this is starting to change).
Boy racers in their NOISY dickhead looking car - makes CHCH look like Hicksville.
Cold grey days in the winter, autum, spring and summer (they seem to happen for no reasons as all).
The centre of the city is looking a bit shabby.
The lack of gardens and flowers in Cathedral Square - which is the very heart of the Garden City.
:gaah: >( :tongue: :mad2: :wallbash: :bleep: :rant: 

But dispite that and a host of other things - I love Christchurch very much.
:lovethem:


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Seoul

Lack of globalization
Lack of diversity
Lack of green
Difficulty of communication in english
Many ugly apartments


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say hate; rather, what gets on my nerves:

- too few GPs (doctors), big problem
- the province's lousy exhaust emission standards (bus and trucks here belch acrid fumes compared to the other big cities here)
- garbage everywhere, I see people littering every day, just tossing their crap wherever
- dumb pedestrians above- or underground (mind you, this is characteristic of this country) -- they're not mindful where they're stepping, hence their forever being apologetic's meaningless to me (snap out if it, for crying out loud!!)
- trees lining streets not being taken care of in and around the city centre (could learn lots from Paris)
- far too many icy sidewalks not being sanded wintertime (streets seem to be taken care of but not their sidewalks)
- the battered-looking suburbs enveloping this pleasant-looking city
- too few electric trains to the burbs or outlying towns (most of them are commuter trains in that they run rush hours only, plus they're run on diesel !)
- dwellers believing its so European here (it's SO American through and through!)
- lousy frequencies to many city bus routes off-peak hours (40-minute intervals on many of them!!)

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Adelaide:

- Slow progress
- Too many people who hate development (NIMBYs)
- Boring Lifestyle

Athens:

-Ugly Sprawl of disgusting White apartments
-Traffic Congestion (Its improving)
-Lows prohibiting construction of Towers :bash:


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Shanghai:

- Air Pollution. The air looks like cancer on some days, the sky a manila-paper yellow.
- Incivility. Courtesy must have been forgotten somewhere along the way. In this society, trample or be trampled.
- Materialism. People are so greedy, you suspect they would rip out your kidney to sell it. Almost.

Houston:

- Sprawl. Endless sprawl. The city is over 100km across in multiple directions, all single-family homes.
- Commercialisation. Suburbs seem to have nothing but repeated franchise stores. Finding retail with character involves a lengthy drive.
- Transport. Public transit is woefully inadequate. Driving across the city on a daily basis costs a fortune in petrol.


----------



## jamie_k44 (Mar 2, 2006)

LA

Gun control, predominantly. As someone from a country where anyone can't get a gun easily, I often get scared of gun shootings in LA. 

Worst Mass Transit ever. Before I had a car here, I travelled by Metro Bus. It took me around 2 hrs for a distance that I would travel in about 20 minutes by car. 

Too many advertisements on TV. I really can't stand this. 

London

Living Expense. Only been in LA for a year, but I already feel comfortable with living expense in my new home. You almost have to pay £1 for a litre of oil. I bet my American mates would scream if they had to pay $8 for a gallon (3.7 Litres) of oil. 

High Tax. It's good in some ways because that money is used to improve public services. But when you see your money taken away, you wouldn't be too happy, would you? 

Football hooligans. It's good to enjoy football but don't smash everything you see because you are excited.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Kuala Lumpur:
- Red roof houses
- Flats
- Shophouses 
- Traffic Jam
- Hazy Air these days
- KL is not green enough
- People's littering habit
- Underground parking lots deteriorating fast
- Many More ...
 :mad2:


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

miamicanes said:


> * Endless, 24/7 hellish traffic jams
> 
> * Brittle, unreliable power grid that goes down for weeks at the slightest hint of a tropical storm and leaves most Dade County residents envying people who live in poor third-world countries (at least *THEY* get to have underground power lines!)
> 
> ...


Too true....and...

- Over priced housing, everything converting to f**king condos. The only affordable housing are those apartments that look like cheap motels.

- Complete LACK of public transportation for a metropolitan area this size.

- Miles of bland, faceless sprawl, particularly in South / South West Dade. Everywhere just looks exactly the same.

- Seems to me to have a BIG rich/poor divide.

- Terrible drivers....worse than any city I've seen.

- Lack of things to do (if in my case, you're not into clubbing or going to the beach).

- Lack of parks & open spaces.

The power thing is really bad too....why haven't they invested in underground power lines, or at least upgraded those shitty wooden things that blow over even if you happen to fart on them? It's all down to money of course....FPL won't do the work because they don't have the money (and electricity is expensive enough already). I'm really dreading this year's hurricane season! I'm more afraid of the after-effects of the hurricane than the hurricane itself....possibly weeks without power, traffic chaos, gas shortages, food shortages, etc.

The traffic is INSANE here too....god. I live in South West Dade and I have to use that 2 lane on each side stretch of the Palmetto every day...and it's always jammed, or there's always a f**king accident.


----------



## Lil'Momo (Apr 30, 2006)

I live in Germany in a city with a population of 90.000 people :sleepy: :

- too small
- i don't like the people here
- they destroyed all the basketball courts

I'm glad that I'll spend two years in the US next year!


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

High cost of everything; overcrowded public transport; noise pollution; skycrapers take on average 10 years to build from proposal to completion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

the fact there is no mid rise building(just commie blocks max 15 storeys) and no building in "downtown" bigger than 3/4 levels


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

*Seattle*

1. Parking is too expensive compared to other Westcoast cities
2. No subway
3. cultural infrastructure is too limited.


----------



## herenthere (Jan 18, 2006)

*NYC subways do suck*

New York City's subway system is probably the oldest in the entire world. Yea yea we "pioneered it" but seriously, with over a century's experience don't you think they would've updated to at least rival the other major metros in the world. Look at the Hong Kong MTR, London Underground or Los Angelos Metro. All were built within the past 50-60 years and look really new!! The main problem is definitely its (MTA) stupidity (it gave a 'holiday discount' in Winter 2005 since it had a billion dollar surplus instead of using it to fund projects/improvements). It doesn't care about its customers and especially the tourists: the ability to move around a major metropolis and enjoy it is a major factor in returning visitors.
















More so, its laws are crazy! Recently, a cop fined an elderly woman who occupied 2 seats on the train. There was a law passed that forbade occupying more than 1 seat. It was late night with little or no passengers and she was only placing a heavy grocery bag. And also, 
MTA and the NYPD-:[
A MAJOR OVERHAUL, PERHAPS BY A PRIVATE COMPANY, MUST HAPPEN.

And there is a link to JFK called the AIRTRAIN, but practically anyone rides it.


----------



## mid-town (Apr 15, 2006)

South Bronx. Most disgusting ghetto in the world. People actually live in these buildings.


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

I think London Underground is older...it was one of the first in the world. The NY Subway looks pretty grim though! I've heard very bad things about it, but I'd love to visit the city.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Things I dislike about Stockholm:

- Extremely strong NIMBY mentality that permeates nearly everyone here. It's a very conservative city, maybe too conservative in fact but it tries to give the impression that it's very liberal.
- The NIMBY mentality again which with bad case of corruption makes the city stuck in time. Once in a while you come to hear of great urban projects but strangely enough almost always in times of elections... 
Once the elections have passed, everything returns to its grey, stagnant reality. The projects? Well, they've suddenly changed to go under the term of "visions". The money? Well, it's suddenly gone and you start to hear the phrase "lack of funds" all the time. The worst part of this is hardly anyone complains like they do e.g in France. 
Everyone shrugs and goes on. 
- We seem to suffer from a severe case of carlobbyism. In spite of the eternal speech of "lack of funds" they can construct huge motorway projects. But when it comes to public transport they just seem to end up like another project on the pile of discarded ones. They either change the project or promise everybody that it will be done, and in the last minute they tell people "sorry, lack of funds but we will save it and fight for it til next time, in the meanwhile the project falls into the category of long term projects". And there it ends up resting forever. It's strange that they lobby so much for motorways considering that this city doesn't have many people with driving licences since everyone has always relied on good public transport (at least that's what the politicians have promised the people, good public transport) plus that the driving licences in Sweden are very expensive and that it includes a lot burocracy. 

- Burocracy and those damn "studies" about every damn project, phase 1 of the study takes x amount of time, phase 2 takes another x amount of time, phase 3 and so on. It also costs money in doing the studies.
In the meanwhile the politicians fill up their pockets and we get to hear of endless cases of corruption.

- Horrible urban planning. The city has got an excellent historical skyline but not even a modern one. Central parts of the city are all filled up with ugly and old buildings from the past century(20th century) and almost all of them take way too much space and almost all have the same height. We've got the central part, then some forest, then disgusting commieblocks on one side and luxurious residential areas on the other side, then forest. I mean, there's absolutely no good and harmonic planning. It should be more mixed and definitely less sprawled. The Metropolitan area is quite huge and yet it only has 1,9 million inhabitants. So much waste of space + that it gets very costful in the end for the citizens that have to travel too long distances.

- It has become so damn expensive during the past years. The worst part is that the salaries are definitely not catching up with this "development". The rich are getting richer and the poor poorer, neat development huh? 

- Too high crime rates. They are closing down or merging hospitals. They are cutting down funds to the schools. They are not building any flats to rent for people with a normal salary but just luxurious residental areas for only high middle class and upper class people while at the same time there are over 130 000 persons standing in the line for a flat to rent. In Stockholm we've got over 20 years of waiting time for a place to rent. In other surrounding municipalities it's more or less the same amount of years or a bit better. They're not building cheap flats for students + considering that the student allowances haven't increased at all during the last 15 years meaning that they haven't caught up with the development of prices. 

- Improvement and expansion of the public transportation service: In the last 15 years they have constructed roads, motorways, car tunnels but only 2(Skarpnäck and the renovation of Bagarmossen) underground stations and a short light rail line (which only covers a little part of the municipality of Stockholm). What this city needs and according to the public opinion and the experts are the following measures: - expansion of the underground (blue line from Kungsträdgården to Nacka, blue line from Akalla to Barkarby, green line from Hagsätra to Älvsjö, green line from Skarpnäck to Tyresö, new branch from green line Odenplan to Karolinska Hospital, expansion of the new light rail line (Tvärbanan) so that it covers others municipalities, the new city tunnel for commuter rail (urgently!), new light rail line in southern Greater Stockholm area (Snabbspårväg Syd), new horizontal light rail line in the northern Greater Stockholm Area, reinstall the trams in central Stockholm, better rail service to the Northeastern parts of Greater Stockholm Area, better bus service. Let me also add that delays in public transportation are a very common element in the days of an ordinary Stockholm citizen. Maybe too common since the delays in only the commuter rail service are chronical (since the 1960's without any remedy) and cost the swedish state 1 billion USD - a year. But the authorities don't seem to care. They also need to put more buses to roll in the streets and expand Arlanda international airport and last but not least fight crime, I'm tired of riding tube wagons that until a short time ago were clean and modern and now are filthy with garbage and have got scrawled seats. 

- No real big sport arenas. They will build one now which will be finished in a couple of years. 

- Failed integration programme for many inmigrants + too much religious fundamentalism among many inmigrants who don't want to integrate themselves into the swedish society at the same time that the authorities are too bland and don't dare to intervene because they're scared to be considered "racists" (PC = political correctness). 

- Too much gang culture and even more or less anarchy in some suburbs since the authorities have cut down police resources (which means that they have shut down many police stations in many "critical" areas over the years and thus literally leaving these suburban inhabitants to their fate). 

- False snobbishness in central Stockholm among way too many people(of course not everyone, thank god) and simply too much elitism among those. It sickens me. 

- This goes for Sweden as a whole: Too much racism and counter racism (inmigrants hate swedes), the racism and counter racism are often very hypocritical for they're most often covert, leading then to that there's a lot of tension in the society. 

- This goes for Sweden...: Too much unemployment and no swift measures taken by the authorities, I'm tired of reading the newspapers and hearing in the news everyday that they've shut down a factory there, another one over here, etc...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

citygeek said:


> Okay, let me just make sure that wasn't a typo. Let's say you buy a car with the retail price of approx. 20.000 euros. (I know Denmark still uses kroner or whatever, but let's just talk euros 'cuz I know what those are.) Now you're saying, the 20.000 euro car becomes 56.000 euros when you pay for it?


 Yep...

BMW 525i

Denmark $129.686 ( 782.500 DKK )

Sweden $46.985 ( 355.000 SKK )

USA $43.500

:sleepy:


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

Chilenofuturista said:


> Things I dislike about Stockholm:
> 
> - Extremely strong NIMBY mentality that permeates nearly everyone here. It's a very conservative city, maybe too conservative in fact but it tries to give the impression that it's very liberal.
> - The NIMBY mentality again which with bad case of corruption makes the city stuck in time. Once in a while you come to hear of great urban projects but strangely enough almost always in times of elections...
> ...


Although I've never been there, I've always thought of Sweden as a sort of utopia - an evenly balanced society with little poverty. I've also always thought of Sweden as a very 'liberated' country.

I'd still like to visit though.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

herenthere said:


> New York City's subway system is probably the oldest in the entire world. Yea yea we "pioneered it" but seriously, with over a century's experience don't you think they would've updated to at least rival the other major metros in the world. Look at the Hong Kong MTR, London Underground or Los Angelos Metro. All were built within the past 50-60 years and look really new!! The main problem is definitely its (MTA) stupidity (it gave a 'holiday discount' in Winter 2005 since it had a billion dollar surplus instead of using it to fund projects/improvements). It doesn't care about its customers and especially the tourists: the ability to move around a major metropolis and enjoy it is a major factor in returning visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


London Underground is the oldest in the world. The tube began operations in 1863, but the NYC subway started in 1904.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

mid-town...I think those pictures are from the '80s...


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

Sydney - lack of anything to do, race riots lol


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Seattle:
Public transportation
homelessness
public drunkeness
& drug use
Locals who don't want change
passive aggressive people
homeless kids
Folklife Festival
Gothic kids who think there so different when they all look alike.
White people with dreadlocks.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

No public transport.


----------



## mid-town (Apr 15, 2006)

pottebaum said:


> mid-town...I think those pictures are from the '80s...


Maybe. But it still looks like that now.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

yobs are the worst thing about my town. 
they're everywhere and you cant avoid them 
and the worst part is they just seem to be increasing in number, its like that Gremlins film... only worse :runaway:


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

Frog said:


> yobs are the worst thing about my town.
> they're everywhere and you cant avoid them
> and the worst part is they just seem to be increasing in number, its like that Gremlins film... only worse :runaway:


Just throw the damn yobs off Beachy Head.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Beijing

-smog, sandstorm, and all that.
-overcrowded traffic, buses
-some ugly western imitated buildlings.
-some american-style suburban neighbourhoods that are popping up.
-not enough subway coverage (but improving).


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

the population in Los Angeles is pretty high probably the second largest city in the us 
and not many skyscrapers


----------



## Backstrom (Apr 26, 2006)

I love the suburb I live in, but when it comes to Seattle, mass transit is a poop here. 

Weather can get damp during the winter, but is a lot nicer than what most people stereotype.


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

i hate that their is so many people and yet their is so little buildings


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

LA has tooooooooooo many compact parking spots everywhere. You can't escape them and your car always gets it's doors banged on. So your force to do Valet even at the mall.....


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ferneynism said:


> LA has tooooooooooo many compact parking spots everywhere. You can't escape them and your car always gets it's doors banged on. So your force to do Valet even at the mall.....


What I hate of LA more is the lack of public transportation. There are some times where I waited for an hour for the bus


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

The paris subway system is very efficient but rather ugly looking. One reason is that it was built around 1903. Some of the stations have been improved but i would like to see modern looking trains. the currents trains look like a ghetto made iron boxes.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

> There seems to be a lack of competition between supermarkets here anyway.


If there's a god, maybe Kroger will end up buying Winn Dixie or something and give Publix some real competition. 

I still remember the summer I spent living in Plano, Texas. Every time I went to the Kroger there, I felt like a Soviet-era consumer setting foot in a huge suburban American superstore for the first time. They had too many cashiers to count, at least a half-dozen of which were still open and manned at 10pm. I think they even had a policy of giving you $5 off your order if more than 3 people were in line in front of you and they didn't open a new register within 90 seconds (or something like that). 

They didn't have a "soft drink" aisle... they had an entire "Pepsi Products aisle"... right next to the "Coke Products aisle". Their meat department actually had every permutation of hamburger, in every conceivable size, from a half pound all the way up to 5 or 10 pounds. They had multiple varieties of six brands of pre-cooked microwaveable bacon. I think I spent hours just roaming that store with morbid fascination, never really knowing what new cool thing I'd find that stores in Miami didn't sell. Two dozen varieties and sizes of Oreos? 

I was actually overwhelmed by the laundry detergent aisle. At Miami stores, it basically comes down to eliminating everything but the ones with color-safe bleach, and picking between the two or three choices you have left... there, literally every single brand came with a "bleach" variety, in a half-dozen sizes ranging from single-use packet to hundred-pound crate.

Oh, and they actually had baked beans at the deli... which was actually OPEN at 10:30pm. And maple-frosted long johns. Sigh. Sometimes, I think the reason I end up eating out for almost every meal is because I just hate going to the stores here so much...


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

WANCH said:


> What I hate of LA more is the lack of public transportation. There are some times where I waited for an hour for the bus




^ et: So sorry to hear that....... That's why I rather drive and bump my XM Radio......


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ferneynism said:


> ^ et: So sorry to hear that....... That's why I rather drive and bump my XM Radio......


It's all good man. But if you're in the west side of the city, transportation ain't that bad. Besides I'll be flying there early June


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

WANCH said:


> It's all good man. But if you're in the west side of the city, transportation ain't that bad. Besides I'll be flying there early June



^ Cool......... so wassup with the big 3 on your signature. I give you 2 not all 3!!!!!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ferneynism said:


> ^ Cool......... so wassup with the big 3 on your signature. I give you 2 not all 3!!!!!!


The Big Three are the big three skylines which are HK, NY and Chicago


----------



## WestEnderBender (May 8, 2006)

Brisbane (not a whole lot to complain about really, but I'll give it a go)

- 3am nightclub lockout (you can't enter a nightclub after 3am, though you can still stay until 5am  )
- poorly designed suburban housing (with such a hot environment and so much space, small brick houses with poor ventilation built 1metre apart from each other - the air-conditioned generation has begun...)
- The city really does fall asleep during the week when the sun goes down

Quite fickle really...


----------



## WestEnderBender (May 8, 2006)

miamicanes said:


> I hate Miami grocery stores.
> 
> Almost every single week, *they end up getting wiped out of something basic that grocery stores should NEVER run out of -- hamburger buns, Pepsi ONE, vanilla ice cream (literally, every single carton... every brand, every subtype)*, and normal Eggo waffles all come to mind as things that I've gone to 5 or 6 stores on a single day and found to ALL be out of that one item. I don't know whether it's because our local grocery stores just suck and have really poor distribution systems or supply chain management, or because someone will be having a convention and unpredictably send employees out to just wipe out every grocery store within 5 miles of the hotel instead of buying supplies from wherever it is that businesses like that are supposed to buy from. But it happens all the time, and seems to be a unique Miami phenomenon.
> 
> ...



I'm struggling to see how Pepsi, waffles, and ice cream are necessities anyway. Though, not exactly surprised that an American supermarket would run out of these items... :runaway:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Snickers52 said:


> Your mayor sounds a lot like our former mayor, Bill Campbell who was one of the most corrupt mayors in America. He's paying for it now though as he was recently convicted on corruption charges and is due to be sentenced any day now. This guy was a walking scam artist.
> 
> Keep the faith though. Look at what Atlanta did. We finally got rid of Campbell and now we have a mayor who is regarded as one of the 2 best mayors in America. If the guy in Macon is as bad as he sounds, hopefully when re-election time comes around the citizens of Macon will be so sick of him they'll go in the opposite direction at the voting booths like Atlantans did.


The new elections are going to be in 2007 I am pretty sure. I bet you he will be gone after. He is awful. Welcome to the forums. Yay another Georgian!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford? Let me start...

- The crime rate is very high, the highest in the state and probably highest in New England. Gangs, drugs, beatings, domestic disputes, always on the evening news. It has been improving, and it isn't as bad as the early 1990s..but still too high

- Too damn expensive. Property taxes are some of the highest in the state, too much taxes on anything! Housing prices have more than doubled since 2000. Ten years ago, it was possible to buy a 3 family house for 50k! Now, that same house is probably 300k...

- Too cold and unpredictable! Even though there is nothing to do about it. Northeastern weather (except for May-Sept) is dreary, cold, cloudy, wet, and snowy. One week you could see snow falling and the other week, it'll be like 25C.

- Sprawl is unbelievable. Only 1/10 of people living in the metropolitan area actually live in Hartford itself. If you go down any highway from any direction, you'll see the immense suburban office parks, malls, mcmansions...the metro is controlled by the suburbs...

Also, the economy isn't that hot. Even though the salaries are high, it's too hard to find jobs around here.


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

miamicanes said:


> If there's a god, maybe Kroger will end up buying Winn Dixie or something and give Publix some real competition.
> 
> I still remember the summer I spent living in Plano, Texas. Every time I went to the Kroger there, I felt like a Soviet-era consumer setting foot in a huge suburban American superstore for the first time. They had too many cashiers to count, at least a half-dozen of which were still open and manned at 10pm. I think they even had a policy of giving you $5 off your order if more than 3 people were in line in front of you and they didn't open a new register within 90 seconds (or something like that).
> 
> ...


Publix really has NO competition and it stinks! In the UK city I lived in, there were at least 5 decent supermarket chains that would all give Publix a run for their money. I've never been to a Kroger supermarket, but I'm sure they're good. They could do with a Safeway down here, or SOMETHING. I'm really tired of going to Publix, to tell you the truth.

On another note, this is another thing I dislike about Miami:










F**king train crossings everywhere, then having to wait 15 minutes for those 10 mile long trains to pass (like the one in the picture I took today). What happens if an ambulance or fire truck needs to get through, especially as the train crossing above is very close to Baptist Hospital in Kendall. Did no one ever think to build the odd BRIDGE here or there?


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

> F**king train crossings everywhere


Thanks for reminding me. I'd forgotten that one...

One of the worst train crossings is the one that crosses nw 87th avenue just north of the 836 interchange: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...25.78162,-80.33676&spn=0.006676,0.012928&om=1

When a morning or evening train comes through, it literally gridlocks traffic for the 8-15 minutes it takes the mile-long train to crawl by at 5mph, and for another hour while the gridlock tries to dissipate... but can't.

Oh, one more... the way they shut down 836 for a half hour every time the President lands at MIA, causing hopeless gridlock that persists for HOURS in every direction. Why can't he just take a helicopter to the point nearest to where he's going, then let them block the streets for just the last mile or two? It's not like there's any shortage of helicopter landing places around Miami, or the US government can't afford it... oh, that's right... adding an hour to 800,000 people's drives home is no big deal


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

miamicanes said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I'd forgotten that one...
> 
> One of the worst train crossings is the one that crosses nw 87th avenue just north of the 836 interchange: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...25.78162,-80.33676&spn=0.006676,0.012928&om=1
> 
> ...


Better still, why can't Bush just NOT come here?

Those crossings are a major headache. I always seem to end up stuck at them too, wasting away in my car waiting for the 100 mile long train to pass while pondering why I'm wasting so much of my life watching hundreds of train carriages roll past at 5mph.

Seriously though, what happens if an emergency vehicle needs to get through?


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's another for Los Angeles...... I hate the stupid cameras located on most major intersections. So if you are caught pass the double line right when it turns red. The camera snaps pictures of your front and back license plate and of the driver. Within a week or so you get the big ass ticket mailed to register owner of the car. I already received two in the past year.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ferneynism said:


> Here's another for Los Angeles...... I hate the stupid cameras located on most major intersections. So if you are caught pass the double line right when it turns red. The camera snaps pictures of your front and back license plate and of the driver. Within a week or so you get the big ass ticket mailed to register owner of the car. I already received two in the past year.


How much do you have to pay?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Red light cameras are a common fixture around the world these days. Some of them may actually be empty to be a deterrent.


----------



## LOMO (Apr 19, 2006)

Dubai_Boy said:


> I honestly hate the fact that my beloved city is booming way too much.


you must also hate that your city have no nightlife at all.


----------



## LOMO (Apr 19, 2006)

Marathoner said:


> HK:
> 
> Democrats with welfare state ideas
> 
> small living space


 :weirdo: whats wrong with welfare??? 







jerk.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

LOMO said:


> :weirdo: whats wrong with welfare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations on getting

:banned:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

As for HK, definitely the lack of open space unless you go to the parks.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

LOMO said:


> :weirdo: whats wrong with welfare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong? 
When someone want to take the money out of your purse for the poor or free-riders.
To me, HK democrats = communist


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I hate the nimbys in my city! I bet if they had the power they'd erase all buildings with more than 5 floors..


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

metro manila

pollution
slums


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

(((myx))) said:


> metro manila
> 
> pollution
> slums


very true. Especially pollution. Most of the city's public transportation still use diesel and not natural gas.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Toronto:

1. Lots of highrise building going on (which I like), but any large towers like 250-300m+ always gets cancelled, delayed, or scaled back, cause of all the whiny NIMBY retard complaining about having a shadow on their front lawn.

2. The rail lands. huge waste of valuable land, and really ugly.

3. waterfront sucks, I'd like to see the CBD expand to the waterfront, including stores and all sorts of stuff right by the lake.

4. transit is good, but the subway needs more expansive lines, and cheaper fares.

5. I hate winter. cold, rainy, dark, grey, a little snowy, blah.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Frankfurt.

- The city is too small. I wish the city would be 2 times bigger or the population would grow really fast. 

- The amount of skyscrapers under construction. 10 skyscrapers under construction at the same time is not much. 

- The Airport expansion hater. The airport is something to be proud of but there are so many stupid people who only think about themself. Bigger airport = more jobs. But they care more about themself.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Cork: An almost approved 3-storey cap for half of the city.


----------



## McDude (May 20, 2006)

Chicago:

-The yuppization of the city is reaching grotesque levels.
-Awful drivers
-Being a cop I see a lot of different areas of the city. One thing that boils my ass is that they can send street cleaners down some streets once a week, but other streets haven't seen a street cleaner in probably since the streets were built. Which leads me to: ignor-ance of some areas of Chicago. Meaning certian areas being ignored. Perhaps a problem in all big city ghettos.
-Our city needs better marketing. Outside of this website, I think few people realize how gorgeous this city is.
-More rehabbing, less boring new condos. 

there's more, but i can't think of them now.


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

McDude said:


> Chicago:
> 
> -The yuppization of the city is reaching grotesque levels.
> -Awful drivers
> ...


Worse drivers than Miami?

Drivers here are horrible...I wish I could become a cop so that I could give all the stupid/dangerous/reckless drivers here huge tickets.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Deinze? Too small. Let's say 15 minutes, and you have crossed the city centre... by bicycle.
Too little places to go out. (Although, late closing houres)
Lintbebouwing, I believe the best word for it in English is sprawl. The city centre is quite small, but there are houses and warehouses every where, from people that want to live on the country side. 
Traffic is a mess, for such a small town. Especially in the main shopping street (about a km long). 
Very little top level architecture. 
http://www.deinze.be

Gent is the 'big city' nearest by. 
Little problems with Gent (or Ghent, as I should write it in English). Perhaps a bit to many dead neighbourhoods.
http://www.gent.be

Brussels
Capital of Belgium, Flanders, Europe (sort off).
What I don't like about Brussels?
The traffic. Too many people thinking they're better off in their stinking car, than by taking a far more reliable and quicker metro, tram or bus.
Too many levels of power. Brussels is still devided into 19 municipalities, it has a regional government, two communities (French and Flemish) with their own representative bodies, a joint commision, and lots of influence of Europe and the Federal government on Brussels. Thus there is little cooperation, to build some highrises, all sorts of projects take ages, or don't start at all... Much communautarian problems, where there are no problems.
Dirt. Still too much garbage on the streets (although it's improving).
The stations of Brussel-Zuid (Bruxelles-Midi in French), Centraal/Central and -Noord/Nord are being renovated, but I guess the roof over the internal platforms will probably be renovated by the time they have to redo the whole station.

Besides that, Brussel/Bruxelles/Brussels is a lovely city, a world city in pocket size.
Edit: http://www.brussel.irisnet.be/ and http://www.brucity.be/


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Automobile culture.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^ People who rely on Public Transportation in LA are like odd. lol*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ferneynism said:


> ^ People who rely on Public Transportation in LA are like odd. lol*


Take it to my experience since I commuted most of the time when I was in LA!


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

Sydney:

The tourists, mainly being British and Irish backpackers who are loud and drunk and always looking for a fight. 
Tourists in general who idly walk down the streets and I an on lunch and have somewhere to be and stuck behind them, but we all need tourists for economy and plus I would be walking as slow if I were on holidays too.
Uninformed American tourists (sorry guys) who think they can take a short drive to Melbourne or Ayers Rock for the day, forgetting that Australia is the size of North America, so yeah jump in rental car and have fun *sigh*

Trains here are old, always late and need more lines to more suburbs.

Cockroaches, it is the heat so not much you can do, even if you house if fumigated and spotlessly clean you will still get one or two.

Sydney is so far away and in order to get to another country is a four hour flight and that is only to New Zealand anyway.

The population needs to be higher, so far Sydney has 4.5 million people, which is a good ammount, but Sydney is a HUGE city in terms of area and are spread out. We need to condense the city and increase the population.

and we need taller buildings!!!


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I live in Austin and what I hate is the traffic congestion for the city of our size, the lack of an efficient freeway/tollway system and that lack of skyscrapers over 40 stories in our downtown area. Also we need a good system of local rail transport....I think a high speed light rail option will work best.


Also access to our airport really sucks. The only way to get to it is via highways that have a shitload of traffic lights. The airport is nice once you get there but getting to it is awfully inefficient. 

At least we have some tollways quickly in the works so I think that will really help ease the traffic problems here in Austin but we still need more than what whe have now. ALOT MORE.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't even want to be reminded about the traffic here, b/c everytime I listen to the traffic report, the same highways are facing constant congestions as well as the crossings when leaving the city.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

We don't have an effin acces-controlled highway in my suburb (yet)!!! It was planned to be built in 1960 but it still hasn't been built, it is excpected to finish in 2008 though. Right now we only have one super-duper-uber-congested TWO LANE road connecting our suburb to the TC/loop!


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

Cariad said:


> Sydney:
> 
> The tourists, mainly being British and Irish backpackers who are loud and drunk and always looking for a fight.
> Tourists in general who idly walk down the streets and I an on lunch and have somewhere to be and stuck behind them, but we all need tourists for economy and plus I would be walking as slow if I were on holidays too.
> Uninformed American tourists (sorry guys) who think they can take a short drive to Melbourne or Ayers Rock for the day, *forgetting that Australia is the size of North America*, so yeah jump in rental car and have fun *sigh*


 
not tryin to start n e thing but its not even close not even the size of the U.S let alone canada which is bigger .. just wanted to point that out


----------



## Juan Kerr (Apr 23, 2006)

ToRoNto said:


> not tryin to start n e thing but its not even close not even the size of the U.S let alone canada which is bigger .. just wanted to point that out


Not even close?

Australia is fucking huge....


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Canada, and possible America are each bigger than Australia. add in Mexico and you have a much bigger continent.

edit: yeah, NA is 24,480,000 km2, whereas Australia is 7,686,850 km2 making it the smallest continent.


----------



## island_boi (Oct 25, 2006)

manila-

not well planned. 
pollution is disturbing.
going to public parks can be degrading (i don't know why)
traffic is disgusting


----------

